# newbee looking for buying tips



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey there from Aberdeen  i have joined up to here for some info and advise on a mrk 1 TT coupe (225)
i have been looking down south for a few, but i am trying to do my homework on the common problems.

when do the cambelts/aux belt need changing?
is there any any common issues with the turbos?
is there been any common problems with the transmission and 4 wheel drive and how often does the oil need changed, and should this be stamped in the book??

lauren


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hi
welcome to the club

depending which age TT you have, but the manual probably states 80k or some over 100k for cambelt, but enthusiast here say 5 years or 50k miles i think.

i too got mine changed with waterpump etc. at the same time earlier to be on the safe side.

how far south have you been to look at some. 
i've got a nice example ;-) (check sig), but actually in the middle of a process (fingers crossed)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome heres a great tip join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hiyaz lauren,

i strill have my chave blue sidelights 

the pic you showed me was nice, a cery clean looking example.

its a pity it wasnt local cos i would have came with you to see it.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Lauren,

good luck in your search, bad luck that you know Kammy


----------



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks  (pretty new to this forum stuff so bare with me  )

the car is dwn in west yorkshire bit further than i would like to have travelled.

Lauren


----------



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Hi Lauren,
> 
> good luck in your search, bad luck that you know Kammy


Haha!!! i know i used to have the privlidge of working with him!!!! " he is a wee chav @ heart"

lauren :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------

